# new-ba-tee from plano



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hi I'm a newbie to the site from Plano, some of you guys, and ladies might already know who I am.
I've had aquariums for a while, and was in to discus, and took a break and got in to angelfish, and recently got in to plants around thanksgiving and the holidays. it would be very kind if some one had some extra fore ground plants like dwarf hairgrass or narrow chain leaf, or micro sword. thanks. also do i have to much light 2x96 power compact 6,700/10000k on for 12 hours off for 12 hours.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The formula for light is calculated as 3w to 5w per gallon minus 10% for substrate displacement. On my twenty gallon, I run two 27w compact florescent (100w equivalency) full color spectrum 6500K bulbs. According to the formula, this is just perfect. On my 10 gallon tank, I run two 13w compact florescent (60w equivalency) full color spectrum 6500K bulbs. According to the formula, this is 70w overkill. No one in that tank seems to be complaining. What is important is to make sure you have enough.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

ok so I guess my inside gallons would be 45 gallons - 10% so 40 gallons x3 =120 192-120=72 so that is where you get 70 gallons over kill. should i just lower my light type on since I keep them on 12 hours a day. i only needs to keep them on 6-8 right 10 at most.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The 3-5 watt depends on how deep the tank is. If we moved the formula to 5watts, 45g -10% x 5w, that would put your lighting needs just right. Your right that plants need a minimum of 6 to 8 hours of light. 12 hours of light a day will not be bad at all. Down near the equator, the daytime and night time hours are equal. I personally fire up my lights at 6 am and down shut them off to till 11pm when I go to bed.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool thanks, well I was at DNA(dallas north aquariums and they had 10 bunches of micro sword carpet. marked 2.99 each and they where having a may special of 20% off so got them for 2.39 a piece which I thought was a really good price. also picked up a box of 3 bottles 3.4 oz each flourish, flourish iron,and flourish excel for $7.00 which was a really good deal on the clearance rack, walked over to the plant ferts section and each bottle was going to be 7-8 dollars each. OH YEAH 3 FOR THE PRICE OF ONE! also saw some coral life power compact ballast 2x96 watts for 10.00 each had 2 of them, and then had 2 other ones that where 2x96 with just one side working for $5.00 each had to of them. I know, JAW DROP go go now slam those gears and double clutch, they close in 4 mins.

EXIT: i wrote this at 8:56 but it marked it as time 6:56 why?


----------

